# I just got a new camera.



## kapolani (Oct 11, 2002)

I got the Sony cybershot P7. Very nice camera with good features. Top of the line entry level camera. Never had the money (before college) to get into photography so I'm doing it now. Here's my first pic.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

kapolani said:


> *I got the Sony cybershot P7. Very nice camera with good features. Top of the line entry level camera. Never had the money (before college) to get into photography so I'm doing it now. Here's my first pic. *


Wow, turns an E46 into an E36. TD's gonna love it. 

Nice shot.


----------

